# Algae Problem



## RebF (Jan 22, 2010)

We have a 29 gallon fish only with live rock saltwater aquarium. We have two yellow tailed damsels in the aquarium. We are starting small because we are beginners. We have developed a serious algae problem. The entire tank is covered within 2 weeks of cleaning it. We have successfully maintained a fresh water (55 gallon) tank with minimal algae problems. 

We have a protein skimmer, and a fluval canister filter. Live sand and 2 pounds of live rock. We are going to add some more live rock, the pet store is well over an hour away, so we just haven't made the trek yet. 

Right now, I would like some hints on how to control the algae. Should we add an algae eating species? Is there an algae treatment that we can add? Should we use an aquarium vacuum to clean the algae off the live sand?


----------



## fishlovejoan (Feb 24, 2010)

I would get to the pet store or order online, but get some algae control solutions soon.:-D


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

RebF said:


> We have a protein skimmer, and a fluval canister filter. Live sand and 2 pounds of live rock. We are going to add some more live rock, the pet store is well over an hour away, so we just haven't made the trek yet.


How much Live Sand do you have (Depth in Inches)? You need about 35 more pounds of Live Rock. You could use dry rock and order it from marcorocks.com. How often do you clean the canister? What is in the canister?



RebF said:


> Right now, I would like some hints on how to control the algae. Should we add an algae eating species? Is there an algae treatment that we can add? Should we use an aquarium vacuum to clean the algae off the live sand?


Do not get an algae eating species quite yet. Do not add any treatments. Do not vacuum.

What kind of water do you use? Tap Water, RO/Di water? Do you treat the tap water if that is your source? With what? Can you test the source water for Nitrates and Phosphates?


----------



## RebF (Jan 22, 2010)

We have about 3 inches of live sand. We are working on getting the rock without breaking the budget. 

The canister is just the standard fluval filtration system. The carbon, the large "foam" filter, the ceramic filter cylinders, I think that is it. 

We use tap water which is from our well. I know the well water grows more algae, I am just not sure how to treat it in a saltwater tank. I figured it out with the freshwater. 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

are you using any type of water treatment chemicals to remove any metals in the water?


----------

